# Remember the rimmed 9mm Federal?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I always thought this would have been an excellent snubbie load. It appeared & disappeared in 1988. I remember an ad on the back of a gun magazine for a Ruger GP 100 in 9mm Federal but I'm not sure if Ruger ever sold them. I read a test of a Charter Arms snubbie chambered for this round & they got around 1,250 fps from a 115 grain hp out of a 2" barrel. Or 2 1/2" I don't remember. Very little recoil or muzzle blast, probably because the short case didn't need a lot of powder to make decent pressure. Basically just a 9mm +P without the moon clips but still an interesting idea. Jeff Cooper trashed it in his column because it was just a 9mm but I thought it had it's purpose.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes, I remember it. The whole point of the cartridge was to be used in the 'fad' of revolvers chambered for 9x19 and to avoid the need for special mechanical arrangements to make them eject properly. 

My thought is there was little to no market for it. There are 9x19 pistols just as small, smaller perhaps, than the revolvers for the round AND it does nothing a properly loaded .38 Special won't do. But, to each their own.


----------

